# How to remove broken lug bolt?



## c5ho (Apr 22, 2003)

One of the my lug bolts broke near the head. How would I remove this bolt? Thanks in advance.


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: How to remove broken lug bolt? (c5ho)*

read this


----------



## c5ho (Apr 22, 2003)

thanks


----------

